# Microondas quemado dentro



## Dioxis (Jul 21, 2012)

Bueno.. el problema es un agujero dentro del microndas en la parte de la guia de ondas.. como si hubiera habido un cortocicuito dentro pongo algunas fotos asi se guian.. 

Nota del Modereitor : *copiar y pegar* en una página nueva =

http://subir.cc/images/2107201258.jpg

http://subir.cc/images/210720gzg.jpg

http://subir.cc/images/210720eue.jpg

http://subir.cc/images/210720jcj.jpg

desde que hizo unos chispasos no se prendio mas..


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 21, 2012)

Metiste algo de metal dentro?


----------



## Dioxis (Jul 21, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Metiste algo de metal dentro?



Te digo la verdad.. no tengo idea.. lo unico que se es que mi vieja lo dejo de usar porque le dio miedo.. ni se si anda.. vos decis que pase algo si lo prendo? digo.. para ver que hace..


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 21, 2012)

Es un aparato peligroso y consume mucho...mejor revisalo, tratá de ver qué tiene quemado o roto y despues vemos como seguir.

Prenderlo por prenderlo para ver que pasa, no lo recomiendo.


----------



## zopilote (Jul 21, 2012)

Por una mala limpieza del microondas, suceden estas cosas. Lo primero es retirar los tornillos que sujetan el magnetron, limpiar el guia de ondas y reemplazar la capucha de cobre (destruida por los arcos de corriente), lijar  la pintura quemada y luego pintarlo del color del microondas. Luego reemplazar la mica dañada.


----------



## carlos jara (Jul 21, 2012)

normalmente cuando pones algo de metal dentro del microhondas suele hacer corto y malograrse el magnetron lo ideal es llevarlo a probar solo retira los tornillos que sujetan el magnetron y llevalo alguien que venda o repare microhondas te cobran un sol y uno nuevo lo venden entre 35 o 40 soles hasta menos segun el modelo si en caso este bien el magnetron opta por reemplazar la capucha de este y comprale los diodos de alta y veras que queda nuevamente funcionando


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 21, 2012)

cuando hay mucha suciedad en la mica ,pasa eso ,de a poco se carboniza la mica y luego de un dia para otro chizpasos y fogonazos ,
si lo agarras a tiempo se arregla muy fácil,se cambia la mica y ya


----------



## hhrr (Jul 21, 2012)

Aquí hay un vídeo muy bueno de como reparar microondas, echale un vistazo porque habla de tu falla.


----------



## Dioxis (Jul 21, 2012)

Muchas gracias a todos los que se tomaron el tiempo de responder.. 

Muy bueno el vídeo.. re bien explicado.. 

Voy a hacer lo que dijiste zipolote..

El lunes comentare como me fue.. saludos.!

*************************************

Volví.. recién lo desarme para sacarle la capucha de cobre.. y esta así..

Nota del Modereitor : *copiar y pegar* en una página nueva =

http://subir.cc/images/210720bnb.jpg

Esta para cambiar?.. otra cosa.. por ignorancia desconecte el capacitor del magnetron y no me acuerdo en ke lado va cada cable encima los 2 son rojos.. la una diferencia es que uno tiene un capuchón verde y el otro trasparente.. alguna idea'?


----------



## analogico (Jul 21, 2012)

la idea que te puedo dar es que tengas mucho cuidado con ese condensador


----------



## Dioxis (Jul 21, 2012)

analogico dijo:


> la idea que te puedo dar es que tengas mucho cuidado con ese condensador



Lo tuve .. Pero mire el video de hhrr Y lo intente descargar por las dudas pero no estaba cargado..


----------



## Dioxis (Jul 27, 2012)

Comento que ya le puse el protector del magnetron lo enchufe y parece que anda lo mas bien no lo pinte porque lo limpie todo y la pintura no estaba dañada.. por las dudas le puse un cel adentro y trate de llamar a ver si salían las ondas.,. y me atendía el contestador. . 

Igual todavía le tengo desconfianza.. que es lo peor que puede pasar si falla?..  algún cortocircuito? 

Desde ya agradezco a todos los que me ayudaron


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 27, 2012)

si falla salta el fusible


----------



## Rikito (Ago 1, 2012)

Hola, si el magnetrón está en corto puede hacer saltar el fusible de alta tensión o el de baja (el que está en la entrada de la alimentación).
Si no está en corto puede que no emita microondas y por ende no caliente nada de lo que se ponga en el horno.

Una prueba para comprobar la emisión pareja de microondas es colocar lámparas de neón de esas que se usan en los buscapolos, cortándoles los alambres que salen de la ampolla de vidrio, y ubicarlas en el plato del microondas. En el centro colocar un vaso con agua y encenderlo. Los neones deberán encender intermitentemente cuando sean atravesados por las microondas.

Creo que no cualquier pintura se puede usar para pintar el horno del lado interno.
No es confiable la prueba del celular dentro del microondas para detectar fugas.
En internet hay circuitos que son mas confiables, el básico que no tengo constancia que funciones es un neón en la punta de un palito de madera.
Para verificar la fuga se debe de proceder a pasar el sensor de fugas por la unión de puerta y gabinete con el horno encendido y teniendo la certeza de que el magnetrón está emitiendo, ya que lo hace de manera intermitente en una frecuencia acorde a la potencia de cocción seleccionada.

Saludos


----------



## faustors (Oct 9, 2012)

Totalmente de acuerdo en que era una cuestión de limpieza...

Ya casi todo el mundo sabe lo del metal y lo de que no trabaje en vacío... Pero queda mucho que concienciar sobre el tema de tapar la comida y mantener el horno limpio!


----------

